# Spousal Permit with Work Endorsement



## anton.carlson (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi all,

At the beginning to this year my girlfriend applied for the spousal permit with work endorsement in South Africa. At the time she received a 6 month work contract and when we applied she received a permit that is valid for 1 year. This may seem like a silly question but would we need to do need to anything once she stops working? Would we need to reapply for the spousal permit or can we do it once the she finds new job or when the permit expires? 

Many thanks!


----------

